

Go 1.3.1 released - Goranek
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/CF5wyVEjEaY

======
andrevoget
Direct link to the commit logs:
[https://code.google.com/p/go/source/list?name=release-
branch...](https://code.google.com/p/go/source/list?name=release-
branch.go1.3&r=40272ab1339ab2fb9e7160483e5e5d42d6b7e810)

